# Slingshot Of The Month - August 2013 - The Winners



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The winners of the August Slingshot of the Month competition are:

1st Place:
Antraxx - Lil bit of Gold








2nd Place:
Bob Fionda - Ghibli








3rd Place:
Btoon84 - The Little Bug








Congrats to the winners!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

congrats guys !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to thank all the members who voted for Ghibli.

I thank the admin and the mods for running this contest every month.

I want to congrats with Antraxx and Btoon for their beautiful slingshots.

Finally congrats to all the members who has participated to the SOTM with their works and as Mr. De Coubertin said: "The important thing is not to win but taking part".


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! This month was packed with very solid entries! Anyone would be crazy not to want to own ANY of the nominated slingers 

Congrats again to everyone nominated and thanks to everyone for participating! BOB and Jens, you guys rock!

BIG Thanks to those that voted for me and also voted for others  participation this month was great! 152 votes cast! :wave:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Congrats to you all!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations guys !
I fell honored to have been nominated amongst such fine works of art
Many thanks to those that voted for my little slinger !


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats guys. All well deserved winners.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations to all my fellow contestants and thank you so much for all your votes!

It really means a lot to me to be a part in this great Community and like most of you will know i´m totally with Bob and Brandon: Beeing in it is already like winning.

We are all bringing our Hooby forward doing this and i want to thank you all for that!

Cheers

:target: AnTrAxX


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and also the nominees. They're all very pretty.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations Gentlemen, winners and nominees. As usual, it was a great month for wonderful slingshots.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Top quality work you guys-Love em all-Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

To me, they are all masterpieces.

Congratulations Gentlemen :wave:


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats winners! Very well deserved! 

I concur with all said, its quite humbling to even be nominated actually.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

All Well deserved!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice slingshots by all the winners!Congratulations!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Hearty congratulations to all winners and all nominees. The creativity of the members on this forum is an inspiration to all. The standard of entries keeps getting higher and higher as it should be. Rest assured folks no mediocre slingshot is going to win SOM on this forum. Anyone of the nominees could represent us well.


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

i never saw the ghibli before. its beautiful


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats to all three winners!! All beautiful works of slingshot fun!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to AnTrAxX, Bob Fionda and Btoon84 :wave:

it was like getting a hard decision this month !!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That Antraxx Slingshot is gorgeous.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats fellows, really good choise!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Every one of the nominees were out of this world so congrats to all of them. Special congrats to the winners -- you're the cream of the crop, and what's more: *La crème de la crème! * :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Very well deserved guys!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats to everyone, winners and participants. Awesome works!!!

-Leo


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they are all first rate in my book no matter the order from the officials


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

the workmanship never ceases to amaze me. well done all :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!!!!

For me, 3 works of art which deserved to be on the first place of the podium!!!

AWESOME!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

some very talented peeps :thumbsup:


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

Incomudro said:


> That Antraxx Slingshot is gorgeous.


like your pic :wub:


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the yellow and black and gold slingshot. One of my favorite color combos. Great work Antraxx!

VS


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi winners and nominees, I missed the vote this month, but what a selection again. Well done excellent work.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

OK very Cool Congrts Who built the 1st place Sling can you build another yes I build but also Collect So How Much $$ I will never Grow up !!!!!

The Yellow one ???? Send me a PM let me know ??


----------



## toy (Feb 22, 2013)

wow ~ very Nice work ↖(^▽^)↗ Congratulations!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fabulosas las 3!

Congrats! AnTrAx, Bob and Brandon Bicho


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Congrats masters! Muy chulas las ganadoras


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats to all, well done!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Heartiest congratulations to all nominees and to those selected as winners. An Outstanding selection of Slingshots again this month, the bar keeps going up.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Very well deserved guys! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

WoW! Such glorious craftsmanship by all! Sorry I missed the vote..


----------

